# Canon Connect Station CS100 Delayed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2015)

```
The brand new Canon Connect Station CS100 was initially slated to ship this month, but has now been pushed back until September. The reason(s) for the delay are unknown and I’m sure at least tens of people are bummed about this.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">Wirelessly Accessible Storage Hub</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dedicated to Canon Cameras & Camcorders</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Built-In 1TB Hard Drive</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">NFC and Wi-Fi Connectivity</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">SD/CF Card Slots and USB Port</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">HDMI Out for Viewing on HDTV</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Simple Interface for File Management</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Wireless Printers</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Web Browser and iMAGE GATEWAY Support</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Includes CS-RC1 Remote Control</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1110391-REG/canon_9899b002_connect_station_cs100_storage.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x591961" target="_blank">Canon Connect Station CS100 at B&H Photo $299</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## slclick (Jun 18, 2015)

That's it! 

I'm switching to Minolta.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m sure *at least tens of people* are bummed about this.



I appreciate your optimistic appraisal.


----------



## ams2d (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe they are trying to improve DR? ;D

Great now that gives Sony another opportunity to release a competing product. :


----------



## bcflood (Jun 18, 2015)

Now what am I going to rest my coffee cup on? :


----------



## jasium (Jun 18, 2015)

If that $300 got me a WFT-E6A I'd be more interested.


----------



## Kristofgss (Jun 19, 2015)

This looks like a really cute camera-display stand. They should add a function which slowly rotates the top by means of a solar panel.


----------

